# Band of Bucks II



## Echo

Well, here goes nothing - another thread about my experiences and photos of some not so camera shy coastal Georgia whitetails. 

After just under a month of supplemental feeding the herd of visiting bucks jumped dramatically yesterday afternoon with the addition of several very healthy, mature bucks. 

I had over 300 pics to choose from but I culled a few that I thought were worth sharing. Enjoy.


----------



## Echo

A few more...


----------



## Doolydawg03

WOW they came running lol!!!!!!!!!!!! That's a big group of bucks great pics thanks for sharing Echo that's enough to get me excited about Sept i'm heading to my place next weekend and man does this get me pumped for checking cams. I see a couple really nice deer in the mix, i would sure like to see Lewis show up again but i'm sure he is gone now.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Good to see you back!!


----------



## Echo

Doolydawg03 said:


> WOW they came running lol!!!!!!!!!!!! That's a big group of bucks great pics thanks for sharing Echo that's enough to get me excited about Sept i'm heading to my place next weekend and man does this get me pumped for checking cams. I see a couple really nice deer in the mix, i would sure like to see Lewis show up again but i'm sure he is gone now.



Glad you liked them, DD03! They literally did come running in and did a lot of running after they got here too - it was a sight to see. I have been watching most of the new arrivals for a while as they were hanging out less than a mile away and I figured it was just a matter of time before some of them showed up here. Sure enough they did. 

Speaking of Lewis, this one 8-point is just about the exact spitting image of him when he was 2 years old. I suspect this buck is about that age as well and the resemblance is remarkable. Same wide basket rack with real good tine length and symmetry. He'll be a good one if makes it long enough..


----------



## Dustin Pate

Have you been able to entice any to have dinner on the porch with you?


----------



## Echo

OmenHonkey said:


> Good to see you back!!



Right back at you, my friend!



Dustin Pate said:


> Have you been able to entice any to have dinner on the porch with you?



Dustin, I haven't really spent as much time out there with them like I used to but with this new bunch showing up that will likely change. 
There are always a couple in the bunch who are willing to set aside caution for a bigger slice of the pie so to speak, so I'm sure that would be possible.


----------



## T-N-T

Dangit!


----------



## antharper

Just a couple days ago u said u haven't seen much worth posting , lol  I'm sure you'll have one eating out of your hand before long , after all we all know you're the deer whisperer ! Beautiful pics by the way , that 8 pt u are talking about is gonna be something


----------



## davidhelmly

Those are great Echo, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive, good looking yard whitetails you have there. 

Thanks for posting, Sir.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Echo said:


> Glad you liked them, DD03! They literally did come running in and did a lot of running after they got here too - it was a sight to see. I have been watching most of the new arrivals for a while as they were hanging out less than a mile away and I figured it was just a matter of time before some of them showed up here. Sure enough they did.
> 
> Speaking of Lewis, this one 8-point is just about the exact spitting image of him when he was 2 years old. I suspect this buck is about that age as well and the resemblance is remarkable. Same wide basket rack with real good tine length and symmetry. He'll be a good one if makes it long enough..



He does resemble him a lot and that is what made me think of Lewis immediately . he is a good lookin youngn


----------



## kevincox

Great quality pics. We are so fortunate to be able to hunt these beautiful animals. Don't these bucks start rutting in Mid Sept?


----------



## doenightmare

Those are some great pics. I take it you don't hunt them?


----------



## Echo

T-N-T said:


> Dangit!



I said something along those lines when I saw what was in the backyard, T-N-T.



antharper said:


> Just a couple days ago u said u haven't seen much worth posting , lol  I'm sure you'll have one eating out of your hand before long , after all we all know you're the deer whisperer ! Beautiful pics by the way , that 8 pt u are talking about is gonna be something



Thanks, antharper! I was late getting started with the feed this year and I believe a lot of the bucks had already settled in to new haunts but hopefully they'll come back here from time to time.



davidhelmly said:


> Those are great Echo, thank you for sharing!!!



You're welcome, bud!



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Impressive, good looking yard whitetails you have there.
> 
> Thanks for posting, Sir.



Anytime.



Doolydawg03 said:


> He does resemble him a lot and that is what made me think of Lewis immediately . he is a good lookin youngn



Yes he is. I like that deer a lot.



kevincox said:


> Great quality pics. We are so fortunate to be able to hunt these beautiful animals. Don't these bucks start rutting in Mid Sept?



Affirmative, Kevin. As I've said before as soon as the velvet comes off and sometimes even before, these guys are ready to rumble. Peak of the rut is likely the first two weeks in October.



doenightmare said:


> Those are some great pics. I take it you don't hunt them?



No, I don't for a lot of reasons including legal, safety and ethical factors. I do get after the sheds pretty hard though.



Dirtroad Johnson said:


> I like this every year, never witnessed anyone ever to do what you been able to do with wild whitetails (but) we all know different circumstances (pressure) have a lot to do with it & you have perfected how to do it & minimize your chances of something going bad. My hats of to you & I always enjoy following your threads.



Kind words indeed, Mr. Johnson and that's why I put it out there - for folks like you to enjoy. Thank you.

Here's a couple more shots from the big gathering the other day - the soon to be 10-point is going to be awesome when he's slicked out with a big swollen neck! I'm pretty sure he dropped a shed in my yard last year as an 8-point.


----------



## bfriendly

Great to see the upcoming band looking so good.........Unless someone shows Lewis or Jbo as a trophy, the mystery can remain unsolved IMHO. Looking forward to another great season of the Golf Course Bucks


----------



## MFOSTER

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Crazy they are already starting to lose the summer coat!!!


----------



## Echo

Some shots from the Sweet Tea plot....it's taken me three years to get a good stand established but the deer definitely like it and keep it mowed down all summer.


----------



## Echo

Had a fine group come in to enjoy the sida, corn and sweet potato vines tonight. Eight bucks travelling together is always fun to watch.

The first pic is what happens after a determined Jack Russell spots a bunch of deer a few yards from his home.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Those are awesome deer - and MOST excellent photos!

Love 'em!


----------



## UGATurkey

My wife just looked at me like I lost my mind when I got excited to see this thread!  I have come to enjoy watching your bucks grow.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Echo

Jim Boyd said:


> Those are awesome deer - and MOST excellent photos!
> 
> Love 'em!



Thank you, Jim! I guess the good rains this summer coupled with the bumper mast crop from last Fall has these bucks in tip-top shape because I don't know when I've seen a healthier looking bunch around here. I've also noticed a huge number of fawns this year which is good to see as well.



UGATurkey said:


> My wife just looked at me like I lost my mind when I got excited to see this thread!  I have come to enjoy watching your bucks grow.  Thanks so much!



You're welcome, buddy and I'm glad that you're enjoying the threads! There is a bunch of bucks to watch this year, that's for sure. 

These guys just come in and eat everything in sight!

Here's a couple of more - seems the daytime pics are always better.


----------



## antharper

Goodness is all I can say , if all of those hang around it's gonna be very interesting the next couple months !!!


----------



## The Fever

I think I recognize that house in the first set of photos. I guess it's time to start knocking on doors for permission  I kid of course.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Unreal Echo, always enjoy these threads. Great photos.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Excellent. I would venture to say probably your best crop of mature bucks you've had if my memory is correct.


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> Goodness is all I can say , if all of those hang around it's gonna be very interesting the next couple months !!!



It sure will, antharper. This particular group seems to ramble a lot and it's unpredictable when they'll be back. We know they're here when the yard is suddenly absolutely full of antlers. 



The Fever said:


> I think I recognize that house in the first set of photos. I guess it's time to start knocking on doors for permission  I kid of course.



Yeah shoot, I hear you Fever. It'd be some good hunting if you could get it!



Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Unreal Echo, always enjoy these threads. Great photos.



Keep checking in, Johnson. They'll be shedding velvet before you know it!



Gut_Pile said:


> Excellent. I would venture to say probably your best crop of mature bucks you've had if my memory is correct.



I think you're right, Gut Pile. They're making quite the impression on me and I've seen a few up close before. I also think most of those bucks in the big group yesterday are three years old or younger.....maybe one four year old in the bunch.

Spoiler alert : I've seen a very, very big heavy 8-point in the general area on several occasions but I don't have any pics or other proof that he's paid us a visit yet.  Given where he's hanging out though I don't think it will be long before I get some pics of him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking fine with some full bodied healthy whitetails. 

Lots of fun following your neighborhood updates. 

Appreciate it, Sir.


----------



## kevincox

That's a bunch of bucks!


----------



## Strickland1984a

Hey Ernie good to see your band of bucks again. I started getting ready for this season about two weeks ago and been meaning to check on your bucks every since. I have also seen lots of daytime movement and fawns this year. Good luck to you this year and I'll be tuning in for sure!!!


----------



## Echo

Strickland1984a said:


> Hey Ernie good to see your band of bucks again. I started getting ready for this season about two weeks ago and been meaning to check on your bucks every since. I have also seen lots of daytime movement and fawns this year. Good luck to you this year and I'll be tuning in for sure!!!



Thanks Strickland and it's good to hear from you again! I'm not sure what's up with the increased daylight movement this year but if it continues into the fall it should be an interesting season for sure.

I'm still waiting on the full grown 8 point that I mentioned earlier to show up but I'm still seeing a good amount of activity otherwise. Killer is going to need a strong neck to tote that big six point rack around this year!


----------



## davidhelmly

Amazing pictures as always Echo, thank you for sharing. You're right about Killer, those brow tines are incredible!!


----------



## MFOSTER

Great pics Ernie your pics really put a meaning to all the stories I hear of those small coastal deer with those tiny racks.


----------



## antharper

That last picture is awesome , hope that big 8 u are talking about comes around , who knows he may be one of your old friends


----------



## Echo

davidhelmly said:


> Amazing pictures as always Echo, thank you for sharing. You're right about Killer, those brow tines are incredible!!



I'm glad you liked them, David and yes Killer has the best brows of the bunch.



MFOSTER said:


> Great pics Ernie your pics really put a meaning to all the stories I hear of those small coastal deer with those tiny racks.



Thanks, MFOSTER! Well, there are always exceptions to the rule..
It's true that you won't see many coastal bucks winning the truck buck weeks (if any) but we still have some good looking deer. Those 125-130 class racks can look really big on a 135 lb. buck



antharper said:


> That last picture is awesome , hope that big 8 u are talking about comes around , who knows he may be one of your old friends



Thanks, antharper. I'm pretty sure that I know the big eight. I don't know where he's hanging out at the moment though. He'll show about velvet shedding time if history is any guide.

Here's another pic with two year old Slick in the foreground - he likes to pose for close ups it seems. That's Killer with his head down and also a seven point that often runs with them.


----------



## antharper

Beautiful place u call home !


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

antharper said:


> Beautiful place u call home !



Yes it is.


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> Beautiful place u call home !





Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Yes it is.



Thanks guys, it is a nice place and we like it here. I'd like to see the fairway planted to millet and corn but other than that I can't complain much.

Had a pretty good turnout yesterday that's really got me looking forward to velvet shedding time - which won't be long. Unless some new bucks show up the next pics will be of some slicked out or velvet-hanging bucks.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

What a scenery, that's good entertainment.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Thanks for the update ECHO, I see the summer coats are just about gone and the necks are tightening up!!! We all know whats right around the corner!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wooo Weee at the rocking Whitetail Wonderland! 

Sure are some purdy daylight photo captures.

Ole Killer's towering brow tine eye guards are eye catching.  

Having a blast again with 'em, Ernie.  Mighty thanks, Sir.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

WOW!! Imagine seeing this out the window any day, great pictures. Even though I hunt deer I never shoot them around the house, I enjoy watching their behavior as they interact. Since the neighbors started clearing land and creek bottoms next door I don't see the nice bucks. So thanks for posting your deer.


----------



## Wanderlust

See it's your Birthday. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## realityvideoman

Echo I am late to the game on this but what is the story about your location and the deer?
Awesome pics.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Happy Birthday Ernie!! Take care and have an awesome season!!


----------



## Echo

Doolydawg03 said:


> Thanks for the update ECHO, I see the summer coats are just about gone and the necks are tightening up!!! We all know whats right around the corner!!!!



They are for a fact, Dooly! I'm starting to note just a little more aggression over the last week or so as well. More chasing and posturing - it's coming!!



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wooo Weee at the rocking Whitetail Wonderland!
> 
> Sure are some purdy daylight photo captures.
> 
> Ole Killer's towering brow tine eye guards are eye catching.
> 
> Having a blast again with 'em, Ernie.  Mighty thanks, Sir.



Thanks BornToHunt! Glad that you're still tuning in!



hunterofopportunity said:


> WOW!! Imagine seeing this out the window any day, great pictures. Even though I hunt deer I never shoot them around the house, I enjoy watching their behavior as they interact. Since the neighbors started clearing land and creek bottoms next door I don't see the nice bucks. So thanks for posting your deer.



Yeah, hunterof, I'm thankful for the opportunity and I wouldn't feel right about not sharing with other folks who I know are also interested in such matters.



Wanderlust said:


> See it's your Birthday. Hope you have a good one.



Thanks, Wanderlust!



realityvideoman said:


> Echo I am late to the game on this but what is the story about your location and the deer?
> Awesome pics.



Thanks, videoman! There are some threads from past years in the trail cam forum if you're interested in catching up.
The deer live in what amounts to a several thousand acre refuge and most have them have had exposure to people since they were born. Interestingly, it's often the fawns with their natural instinct to flee that are harder to approach than the older deer.
I've never intended to try and make it out to be a big secret on the exact location and many folks on here know where I live or if they're familiar with coastal Georgia could put two and two together but I think it's probably best not to be anymore specific than that. 
Hope you enjoy the pics!



OmenHonkey said:


> Happy Birthday Ernie!! Take care and have an awesome season!!



Thank you, Omendude! Hope you have a great season as well and if it's anything like last year's, you will!

This is not the real big eight that I've been hinting about recently but he's a nice, big bodied buck with a little age on him.


----------



## realityvideoman

Thanks Echo. I dint intend on you telling the exact location just a general overview. Not everyday you see bucks like that in someone's yard so I assumed there must be no hunting  in the area. What a cool place to live. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Echo

realityvideoman said:


> Thanks Echo. I dint intend on you telling the exact location just a general overview. Not everyday you see bucks like that in someone's yard so I assumed there must be no hunting  in the area. What a cool place to live. Thanks for sharing



I hear you, videoman and it's all good!


Well, I'm fairly sure the big eight finally did make an appearance last night. I flipped on the floodlight and there was a really big buck standing out back by himself. I was thinking the one I had seen had a little bit longer G-2's and 3's but the more I've studied the pics I'm sort of leaning to the fact that this is the buck. Then again I've got a pile of 8's coming in right now and it's getting difficult to keep them straight.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Echo said:


> I hear you, videoman and it's all good!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm fairly sure the big eight finally did make an appearance last night. I flipped on the floodlight and there was a really big buck standing out back by himself. I was thinking the one I had seen had a little bit longer G-2's and 3's but the more I've studied the pics I'm sort of leaning to the fact that this is the buck. Then again I've got a pile of 8's coming in right now and it's getting difficult to keep them straight.



That's a nice 8.


----------



## Shep23

Cool pics


----------



## tc2015

Time to hang a lock on.


----------



## UGATurkey

That is a big eight!  I do envy your back yard sir.


----------



## Echo

Shep23 said:


> Cool pics



Thanks!



tc2015 said:


> Time to hang a lock on.



They'd be fairly surprised if I started shooting at 'em. 



Dirtroad Johnson said:


> That's a nice 8.



It is a nice one, Dirtroad but upon further review I think it's just that two year old 8 with a ton of potential that I had pointed out earlier. Still waiting on that real big one.



UGATurkey said:


> That is a big eight!  I do envy your back yard sir.



Thanks UGA, it is a pretty good back yard. 
 I didn't get in until after dark but my wife said that seven bucks showed up earlier and were just milling around until she took them out some corn.

Yeah, a nice eight and I'm pretty sure he's just a bit north of two years old. I hope to see him at five and a half.


----------



## Echo

They're almost all slicked out and ready for Fall action now. Killer came up this afternoon with his velvet hanging in shreds......nice to see.


----------



## Slingshot85

Ol' Killer looks like he might have J-BO genes.  His rack looks a little similar to J-Bo to me.


----------



## davidhelmly

The tree rubbing is about to begin!! Great pics as always Ernie!!


----------



## Echo

Slingshot85 said:


> Ol' Killer looks like he might have J-BO genes.  His rack looks a little similar to J-Bo to me.



I think you may be right, Slingshot. One other thing they have in common is that they both took several days to complete the velvet shedding process whereas the majority of the bucks that I see seem to do it almost overnight.



davidhelmly said:


> The tree rubbing is about to begin!! Great pics as always Ernie!!



You got that straight, David! They killed a nice cedar I had on the edge of the yard a couple of years back. Bucks are going to be bucks.

Here's a couple of more from last night.....there are still 5 or 6 other bucks I'd like to get a look at but as we all know they tend to get slippery once that velvet drops. Hopefully they'll show back up soon.


----------



## Blisterapine

absolutely beautiful pics.. So pretty makes you not even wana kill one. They feel super safe there.


----------



## BIGABOW

glad to see you back at E. I'll be keeping an eye out till you quit for deer season. Comon' Nov!!!


----------



## Echo

Blisterapine said:


> absolutely beautiful pics.. So pretty makes you not even wana kill one. They feel super safe there.



Well thanks, Blisterapine! I certainly could not kill one of these bucks, that for sure, but put me in a climber 45 minutes away from here and all bets are off. 



BIGABOW said:


> glad to see you back at E. I'll be keeping an eye out till you quit for deer season. Comon' Nov!!!



Good to hear from you, BIGABOW! Yeah, I hope to be able to show most of the 10 or 12 different bucks that were captured in velvet as hard antlered before I wrap it up for the year but I can tell the bachelor groups are already breaking up so that will require some luck.

I found a shot from last summer of Killer and Slick on the deck - Slick did well to go from a little 3 point to a respectable 2 year old eight.

Also another pic of Killer from last night still not free of that pesky velvet.


----------



## Echo

A few more from last night.


----------



## Echo

Sitting out on the deck a while ago with several bucks in attendance. A big bodied 9 was definitely feeling his oats tonight and was checking the credentials of every other buck that approached. He briefly hit horns with small 8 point slick when he was trying to pass and then really got into it with another larger 8 a few minutes later - locked up, grunting, heads in the dirt...the whole deal! Of course I had to check the cam and it didn't catch it. Maybe next time. 
So far Killer doesn't want any part of the 9 but that could be just a temporary situation.


----------



## Echo

Got a good close up of Killer last night - he's still holding onto velvet over a week in to the shedding process. I'd like to shoot a deer that looked like that.


----------



## antharper

Great pictures and y'all said something about j-bo genes , if I remember correctly jbo had a little extra point kinda like killer


----------



## bh4mr1ck

Thanks for sharing Echo. I keep coming back to your threads. They are always amazing to follow and see these groups of bucks.


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> Great pictures and y'all said something about j-bo genes , if I remember correctly jbo had a little extra point kinda like killer



antharper, that sure does look like a little kicker point on Killer's left beam but it's actually just the tip of one of his especially impressive brow tines. His rack will fool you from a lot of angles in to thinking he's more than a 6.



bh4mr1ck said:


> Thanks for sharing Echo. I keep coming back to your threads. They are always amazing to follow and see these groups of bucks.



I'm glad that you do my friend!

Had another good turnout from the bucks this evening but I didn't observe any more fighting. I'll check the cam in the morning. 

We're watching Irma pretty carefully down here at the moment. I've been planning for months to evacuate right into my Summit Viper this Saturday morning but that looks very much in doubt right now.


----------



## Designasaurus

Beautiful pics - beautiful setting...living the dream


----------



## Echo

Designasaurus said:


> Beautiful pics - beautiful setting...living the dream



Thank you, sir!

I had almost 350 pics to look through this morning so I guess they were busy feeding up ahead of the storm. Caught a nice little sparring sequence as well, not the sort of full-on lock up I saw the other night but the 9 point is continuing to exert his dominance for the moment.


----------



## kevincox

Ernie, you still in Savannah? Hope your evacuating! Cool pics!


----------



## Echo

kevincox said:


> Ernie, you still in Savannah? Hope your evacuating! Cool pics!



Negative on the evacuation, Kevin. Was certainly considering it but with each update things seem to be looking a little less dire for the Georgia coast. Will continue to watch it closely however.

I really feel for those folks in Florida though and hope all will make it through in as good a shape as possible.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking good, Ernie, as usual. Cool watching 'em go thru their velvet shedding.  

Be safe & stay safe with them big game critters & beast of a storm coming.  Nice seeing Hurricane Irma track drift more west as we see each 4-hour storm update. Really appreciate your fine entertaining neighborhood whitetail photo updates.


----------



## Echo

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking good, Ernie, as usual. Cool watching 'em go thru their velvet shedding.
> 
> Be safe & stay safe with them big game critters & beast of a storm coming.  Nice seeing Hurricane Irma track drift more west as we see each 4-hour storm update. Really appreciate your fine entertaining neighborhood whitetail photo updates.



Thanks, BornTo!

Pleased to report that all are present and accounted for here after Irma came through. She left us a heck of a mess to clean up though, that's for sure. 

The Band starting rolling in early yesterday afternoon even as the winds were still whipping through the trees. Some of the younger bucks looked a bit rattled but Killer was unmoved and seemed ready to begin working his way back to the top of the hierarchy. I've noticed that his neck has swollen considerably during the last week or so. His rack is still holding shredded pieces of velvet going on two weeks after it began to fall off.


----------



## antharper

Glad all is safe with not much damage ! It's funny how some deer slick out over night and some take forever, probably got to do with how slick their antlers are I guess !


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> Glad all is safe with not much damage ! It's funny how some deer slick out over night and some take forever, probably got to do with how slick their antlers are I guess !



Could be, I think the greater the antler mass the more likely it is to persist longer as well.


----------



## Shep23

Lots of bucks


----------



## Echo

New Year's update!

It's been a lean late fall and winter for the deer in these parts as we had the smallest mast crop that I can recall in quite a few years.

Add to that the near record cold, ice and snow and you've got some hungry deer, so I recently started feeding again a little bit earlier than usual. 

The bucks didn't seem to mind that idea one bit..


----------



## fishhunt05

Good to see echo. I’m feeding mine now also. Hoping to find some sheds if I don’t end up killing my big one.


----------



## Echo

fishhunt05 said:


> Good to see echo. I’m feeding mine now also. Hoping to find some sheds if I don’t end up killing my big one.




Yeah, fishhunt after the deer season I've had I'm hoping for better luck with the sheds myself. 

I've seen some really good bucks while hunting this year but it seemed like they were just out of range of whatever weapon I was using at the time or running after does without stopping - just a whole bunch of close calls that resulted in me not getting a shot off. Very frustrating year in the deer woods for sure but that's the way it goes sometimes.

Back in early December I finally killed a young buck on a WMA buck-only hunt just to secure some meat for the freezer.


----------



## davidhelmly

Great pics as always Echo, I love the one with the really tall brows!!


----------



## antharper

Thanks for sharing , that ol boy in the last picture looks like he had a rough winter !


----------



## Echo

davidhelmly said:


> Great pics as always Echo, I love the one with the really tall brows!!



Thanks, David! I like to see some good brows on a buck myself.



antharper said:


> Thanks for sharing , that ol boy in the last picture looks like he had a rough winter !



Yeah, he's had a rough winter and a pretty rough life, antharper. He's one of those unfortunate deer that has some sort of jaw issue that causes his tongue to hang out all of the time. The summer is probably worse for him than the winter though with all of the biting flies and skeeters  biting that exposed flesh. Was carrying two spikes on his head but dropped them both around Christmas. He hangs around so much nowadays I was thinking about putting up some sort of stall for him out back.  

Here's a few more pics among my heavily browsed and rubbed azalea's and Throw and Grow patch. Probably be a good spot for a climber on the last evening tomorrow.


----------



## Wanderlust

WOW!!!  That slick head buck looks ancient.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Nice photos Echo, always enjoy the scenery.


----------



## elfiii

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Nice photos Echo, always enjoy the scenery.



Yep. I always enjoy Echo's buck threads. Wish I could get some hanging out around my crib.


----------



## Echo

Wanderlust said:


> WOW!!!  That slick head buck looks ancient.



Yeah, his face has some character for sure, white hair, ragged ears, heck his eyes are even an unusual color when seen up close. We call him "Tongue Boy." I don't really know how old he is as he just showed up last year as a small spike and I thought then that maybe he was just 1.5 or so but now I'm thinking he must be a bit north of that. I'm trying to help him get through these lean months till spring.



Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Nice photos Echo, always enjoy the scenery.



Thank you, Johnson!



elfiii said:


> Yep. I always enjoy Echo's buck threads. Wish I could get some hanging out around my crib.



Glad you do, elfiii! It's all about being in the right spot as far as getting them to hang around and come up close on a regular basis. Most places of course, it's just not going to happen.


----------



## Feedingdeer

Wow!!! Here I've been excited to see four does feeding in my backyard for a few months now and waiting for a buck to show up. Can't imagine the excitement if I had half as many bucks as you have in these photos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## 124nut

*Nice pics.*

What kind of camera are you useing ? I see its a stealth but what model is it.


----------



## elfiii

Echo said:


> Glad you do, elfiii! It's all about being in the right spot as far as getting them to hang around and come up close on a regular basis. Most places of course, it's just not going to happen.



Get more pics of you sitting on your deck and them walking up and eating right in front of you.


----------



## Echo

Feedingdeer said:


> Wow!!! Here I've been excited to see four does feeding in my backyard for a few months now and waiting for a buck to show up. Can't imagine the excitement if I had half as many bucks as you have in these photos. Thanks for posting them.



It's a lot of fun for sure. Good luck on getting the bucks to come in!



124nut said:


> What kind of camera are you useing ? I see its a stealth but what model is it.



I believe it's the G-42. Bout time to try a newer one out. I get more blur than I would like with this one, especially at night but overall Stealth cams have been good for me.



elfiii said:


> Get more pics of you sitting on your deck and them walking up and eating right in front of you.



Yeah, I might do that again sometime, elfiii. 
I haven't been running the camera the last few days but I'll get it up and taking pics again tomorrow.

I know one thing, they are about as hungry as I've ever seen them down here this winter. I hope we get an early spring green up because they could sure use some good quality natural browse in a hurry.


----------



## Wanderlust

BUMP.  Got any recent pics?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hey, Ernie, just wondering how your summer & yard headgear whitetail encounters went for you before hunting season.  Appreciate any of your popular updates, Sir. Good luck this deer season.


----------



## antharper

When I seen this thread bumped up i got excited to see some backyard bucks , but mostly to know Ernie was doing well , he hasn’t missed a year since I’ve been a member !!! Anyone know him personally ?


----------



## humdandy

big ern sold his house on the coast and moved to the Piedmont. no more backyard bucks from the coast.


----------



## davidhelmly

antharper said:


> When I seen this thread bumped up i got excited to see some backyard bucks , but mostly to know Ernie was doing well , he hasn’t missed a year since I’ve been a member !!! Anyone know him personally ?


Lol me too, I always loved his posts!


----------



## BassHunter25

Great pics. I’m interested if I know where this is. It looks a lot like a neighborhood I’m very familiar with. But these deer appear a lot bigger than most I’ve seen there. Not that it’s a place that I or I think anyone would try to hunt.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

I’d guess The Landings


----------



## Blackston

Landings x 2


----------



## BassHunter25

Mexican Squealer said:


> I’d guess The Landings


That what it looked like. The deer just looked bigger bodied then the ones I usually see. But trail cam can add a few pounds. The thinning of the herd has them a lot healthier looking.


----------



## Echo

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hey, Ernie, just wondering how your summer & yard headgear whitetail encounters went for you before hunting season.  Appreciate any of your popular updates, Sir. Good luck this deer season.
> 
> Didn't have any encounters at all this summer, Born To. To be perfectly honest I missed my backyard pals too but I guess all good things do have to end eventually.
> 
> Looking forward to hunting some very different terrain this season up here in the piedmont. Good luck to you this season as well!





antharper said:


> When I seen this thread bumped up i got excited to see some backyard bucks , but mostly to know Ernie was doing well , he hasn’t missed a year since I’ve been a member !!! Anyone know him personally ?



I appreciate that antharper and I reckon I have been slacking off on my posting for quite sometime now, but I'm doing very well otherwise. I hope you are too!!



humdandy said:


> big ern sold his house on the coast and moved to the Piedmont. no more backyard bucks from the coast.



I sure did, humdandy.



davidhelmly said:


> Lol me too, I always loved his posts!



Right back at you, David!



Mexican Squealer said:


> I’d guess The Landings





Blackston said:


> Landings x 2





BassHunter25 said:


> That what it looked like. The deer just looked bigger bodied then the ones I usually see. But trail cam can add a few pounds. The thinning of the herd has them a lot healthier looking.
> 
> That's a fact there - these were all Skidaway Island deer. They get thinned by USDA sharpshooters and at least when I was there they hit the does a whole lot harder than the bucks which skewed the buck/doe ratio very heavy towards bucks. Plus they have spray fields for treated wastewater which likely served as pretty good fertilizer contributing to the better than average rack and body size.
> 
> Anyway, I want give a big thanks to everybody who followed my threads over the last few years. I enjoyed sharing it all with you!
> 
> I do have a few hanging out at my new place already. No big bucks yet but I'm pretty they aren't too far off..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Echo said:


> Didn't have any at all this summer, Born To. To be perfectly honest I missed my backyard pals too but I guess all good things do have to end eventually.
> 
> Looking forward to hunting some very different terrain this season up here in the piedmont. Good luck to use as well!



Congrats on your move to the piedmont which DNR harvest data shows has more whitetail opportunities than the other sections of the state.  I know I see more deer there than other parts of Georgia. 

Sorry you had to leave your previous yard buddies behind which has been some great entertainment for us all that you treated us to. 

Hope you have lots of fine whitetail encounters this season in new places.  At least in recent years, you seem to do very well in bagging some good ones. Hope your new surroundings treat you even better.  Thanks for the update.  Looking forward to you getting another wallhanger, Sir.


----------



## antharper

Good to hear from u Ernie , I bet u miss your backyard zoo , hopefully you’ve started a new one in a beautiful place , maybe whoever bought your home are enjoying the deer as much as u did !


----------



## Blackston

Spray fields are something to see right at dusk!!!!


----------



## deermaster13

Best of luck here in piedmont. Glad your doing well.


----------



## BIGABOW

I know this thread is old but I sure miss Jbo.......... I think he's the real reason we all grew so attached to these threads, Good to read your doing well Echo, all the best in the Piedmont....


----------



## oppthepop

Man those are AWESOME pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Echo

Hey Guys!!

Yeah, where is old Jbo? I saw this thread and had to look through some old pics of the boy. Almost made me homesick.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

ECHO,
I AM GLAD TO SEE YOUR POSTING AS I HAVE DREAMED FOR SEVERAL YEARS NOW TO  HAVE A BUCK THAT I COULD POSSIBLY NAME J-BO, LEWIS OR EVEN BUTCH  !!!!  SO FAR.....NADA !!!!!

OH, HOW I HAVE LOVED WATCHING YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD DEER GROW UP AND BECOME MONSTERS AS SUCH.  UNFORTUNATELY, I HAVE NEVER HAD THAT KIND OF OPPORTUNITY ON MY PROPERTY BUT I HAVE DREAMED ABOUT IT A FEW TIMES.

I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED YOUR CAMERA DISPLAYS OF SUCH WONDERFUL BUCKS AS THEY LOVED SPENDING TIME WITH YOU AND WE HAVE BEEN FORTUNATE TO HAVE WATCHED THESE FINE BUCKS ENJOY THEIR TIME WITH YOU.

THANKS FOR SHARING THEM FOR ALL OF THESE YEARS.


----------



## antharper

Good to hear from u Echo , I’d definitely be homesick , hope all is well !


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

I always enjoyed following this thread with Echo & the deer, hope all is well Echo.


----------



## Echo

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> I always enjoyed following this thread with Echo & the deer, hope all is well Echo.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ECHO,
> I AM GLAD TO SEE YOUR POSTING AS I HAVE DREAMED FOR SEVERAL YEARS NOW TO  HAVE A BUCK THAT I COULD POSSIBLY NAME J-BO, LEWIS OR EVEN BUTCH  !!!!  SO FAR.....NADA !!!!!
> 
> OH, HOW I HAVE LOVED WATCHING YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD DEER GROW UP AND BECOME MONSTERS AS SUCH.  UNFORTUNATELY, I HAVE NEVER HAD THAT KIND OF OPPORTUNITY ON MY PROPERTY BUT I HAVE DREAMED ABOUT IT A FEW TIMES.
> 
> I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED YOUR CAMERA DISPLAYS OF SUCH WONDERFUL BUCKS AS THEY LOVED SPENDING TIME WITH YOU AND WE HAVE BEEN FORTUNATE TO HAVE WATCHED THESE FINE BUCKS ENJOY THEIR TIME WITH YOU.
> 
> THANKS FOR SHARING THEM FOR ALL OF THESE YEARS.





antharper said:


> Good to hear from u Echo , I’d definitely be homesick , hope all is well !





Dirtroad Johnson said:


> I always enjoyed following this thread with Echo & the deer, hope all is well Echo.




Thanks guys! I'm glad that you enjoyed these threads as much as I liked making them. It was a blast.

Life is good up here in the piedmont and I still have plenty of deer coming through my place on a daily basis. The does up here are somewhat tolerant of my presence at a fair distance but my days of spending late summer evenings out on the back porch with big antlered bucks are clearly over. 

I'm really liking the deer hunting up here however and after learning a lot about the lay of the land last season I'm excited about the prospects for this year. Should be a good one!


As great a buck as JBo was I think it's worth taking one more look at old Lewis. What a beautiful animal he was!


----------



## MFOSTER

Echo said:


> Thanks guys! I'm glad that you enjoyed these threads as much as I liked making them. It was a blast.
> 
> Life is good up here in the piedmont and I still have plenty of deer coming through my place on a daily basis. The does up here are somewhat tolerant of my presence at a fair distance but my days of spending late summer evenings out on the back porch with big antlered bucks are clearly over.
> 
> I'm really liking the deer hunting up here however and after learning a lot about the lay of the land last season I'm excited about the prospects for this year. Should be a good one!
> 
> 
> As great a buck as JBo was I think it's worth taking one more look at old Lewis. What a beautiful animal he was!View attachment 972628


Good to hear from you Echo,hope all is well.jbo definitely a historian on here easily in the gon hall of fame.


----------

